
Show HN: Gatsby's free options trading API for devs (like Alpaca for options) - albertgudl
https://www.trygatsby.com/developers/
======
yodon
Gatsby is pretty well established as a front end toolkit. You're likely to
have a hard time getting a trademark here since both projects target
developers.

------
albertgudl
This is from their website:

Free real-time market data including chain / underlier quotes

Zero-commission single / multi-leg order execution

Social / community integration

------
mateusjatenee
Ha! I thought it was GatsbyJS at first.

------
kadidihandre
Seems interesting, do you have api docs available?

------
soju1
The email said it goes live in Q2

